# (QUESTIONS pg 2) Hoover is growing and he has a new friend!!!!!!!!!!



## redtailgal (Apr 25, 2011)

...............


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! Does he still yell at her now that there's someone else getting her attention? 

He's practically a man! (goat...) Looking good I tell ya!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

FINALLY...when did she go?

Congrats, and Hoover looks smashing.

Uh...where's a pic of the new boys you ARE NOT attatched to?


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FINALLY...when did she go?
> 
> Congrats, and Hoover looks smashing.
> 
> Uh...where's a pic of the new boys you *ARE NOT* attatched to?


I know how that goes... 
Don't get me started. "Oh but he's just *so cute!*"


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

That foal has the LLLLOOONNNGGGEEESSSTTT legs I think I've ever seen!

Congrats!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 25, 2011)

................


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoover has grown fast...you can't help but fall in love with him.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

Very beautiful animals!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

YAY!! Congrats on the new filly!! and WOW! Hoover is growing beautifully!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful critters! Love them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)

very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 26, 2011)

WHAT are you FEEDING that goat?  He is GINORMOUS!  

And that foal does have some LOOONNNGGG legs!  Gonna be a tall one! 

FINALLY....horses sure can take their sweet time, but it seems TOTALLY worth it now doesn't it? What a great day I bet you had!

 You do realize eventually you are going to have to get Hoover his own horse right?  Even if it's just a mini one...he needs his own horse I think...to go with the lizard...and the other goats...just a little horse...


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 26, 2011)

.........


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well,  Hoover is getting all u can eat hay and pasture, and two 20 ounce bottles a day (with yogurt and probios).  The three boys get 1 cup of grain at night, they all have to share that one cup.  He has a mineral block to chew on,  and free choice baking soda and free choice loose minerals mixed for wethers.
> 
> And every now and then I give him some salad.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that he has been viewing himself as the mare's foal... so you just might need a saddle by the time he reaches a year old!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well,  Hoover is getting all u can eat hay and pasture, and two 20 ounce bottles a day (with yogurt and probios).  The three boys get 1 cup of grain at night, they all have to share that one cup.  He has a mineral block to chew on,  and free choice baking soda and free choice loose minerals mixed for wethers.
> 
> And every now and then I give him some salad.
> 
> ...


Compared to our belly draggers EVERYTHING is HUGE!  Sounds like Hoover eats good though! and you won't need a saddle for Hoover - just a helmet for all the local kids when they start practicing their mutton busting skills by riding him!  Bet they have him broke and neck reining in a week once he is pony-sized!


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Honestly, he was born March 1, is he big for his age?
> 
> He is already the same size as Socrates and Plate, but they are around a month older than him.  Will I need a goat saddle?


If I remember right Hoover was a triplet? And the other 2 are twins?

The larger the litter the smaller the kids...so Hoover is probably about right in catching up.

And with only flowers for reference...kind of hard to judge if he's big for his age or not.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2011)

............


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

*Do ya'll think that one 24 ounce bottle during the day would be ok?

Yes.  As long as he's getting plenty of hay / feed.  

You don't have to be afraid of UC from feed if you're proactive and buy a feed w/ 2:1 CaP ratio and / or ammonium chloride added to prevent UC.  Just don't mess up the ratio by giving them pure alfalfa hay.  A good grass mix is what wethers typically get.

*Um, how big is he gonna get? (he is boer and 3/4 nubian)

Our Nubs are our tallest boys, usually.  It's hard to say for sure but he should be around 3.5' tall.  I will try to find some pics of big boys to show you...

*What sort of effect will banding have on his size?  Will he mature into a larger wether if I hold off on banding him? If so, how long can I wait?

I've never seen a goat stunted by banding.  In fact, the current 'biggest darn goat I've ever seen' is a wether that was banded by us at 8 wks.
Don't wait too long, they may not fit in the bander.

This is Harry, the 'biggest darn goat I've ever seen' mentioned above.  3/4 Boer, 1/8 Spanish, 1/8 Nubian - pic taken at 1.5 yrs old...he's about 6" taller now.







And Hurricane, a Nubian buck at 4 yrs old


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, boer/Nubian isn't going to be a pygmy, Infact with the nubian in him he is going to be taller than a boer, And they can easily weigh 40 or 50 lbs by 8 weeks of age.  And by 3 years of age I would say near 200lbs and over 200 lbs up to 300lbs if they have plenty of condition on them. 

Teach him his manners now, don't let him jump on you, don't play pushing/rubbing games with his head. Teach the boys they have to stand with all fours on the ground to get their feed and for you to come into their pen. and rub on their backs not their heads. This boy is going to get big. 

We banded at 8 weeks this year, no thanks to this forum, we used to band at 4 weeks, but after reading the information on here we waited longer this year.  HOlly cow, my husband was not happy with me. 3 off them were just about impossible to get into our bander, it took both of us pushing and pulling, And I will have to say they  looked more miserable for a day or two than I remember them acting when we did it younger.   My husband is not happy with my insisting we do it later, he thinks it is way to hard on them. 

The proper pelleted feed with Ammonia Chloride should not be a problem.  I would recommend for a young growing kid that is going to get that much frame on him to give him more like 1 to 2 cups per kid each day. 3 cups of feed is right at a pound, We give ours 1 1/2 lbs a day on up to 3lbs a day, but ours are terminal so we don't worry about UC quit as much. Even OUr bucks get a couple pounds a day until they are a year old and also in the winter or during breeding.  

If you are worried about UC you could pick up some extra Ammonia chloride, Hoeggers.com sells a 2 lb bag, and some feed/co-ops sell it by the pound. Then just top dress with it every now and then or put it in the water. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2011)

............


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, Hurricane is no longer w/ us....I sold him several years ago and the lady who bought him informed me he died six mos. later. 

He sired most of my Nubians, he was a great buck.

You should find lots of good info on feed in the "Feeding" section.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2011)

...............


----------

